# [2008] Current Developer Pricing



## SDKath (Mar 16, 2008)

Can we create a thread or sticky for current Developer prices at the actively selling resorts?  I would love to not have to call telesales every time I am curious about what is selling where....

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2008)

Sure - I just need someone to post the info.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 16, 2008)

WKORV-N
EOY IV - $31,500 and 125,000 StarPoints
EY OV - $68,900

WKORV (when available)
EY OF (not deluxe) - $89,000
EY OF Deluxe week 52 fixed - $104,000

Princeville
EOY - $26,500 (or $25,000 if current Starwood owner)
EY - $49,900 
EY Week 52 fixed Event week: $63,500

WKV (when available)
EY 2BR Platinum - $39,900

Westin Desert Willow. 
EY Platinum 2 br L/O is $38,900 with 144,000 starpoints as purch. incentive.
Gold+ EY $27.9k EOY $18.2k
Gold EY $18.9k EOY $12.2k

SVV (need to confirm these)
2BR LO Prime EY $29.9k SP=40k  ---  EOY $19.5k SP=20k
2BR Std Prime EY $25.9k SP=50k ---  EOY $16.9k SP=40k
2BR Std High EY $20.9k SP=65k  ---  EOY $13.6k /sp=35k
1BR Prime EY $18.9 SP=80k       ---  EOY $12.3k SP=40k

Lagunamar
2BR LO EY $38.95k SP=30k   ---  EOY $25k SP=15k
1BR Prem EY $27.9k SP=30k  ---  EOY $18k SP=15k


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Kath - 

Where else do they have developer sales?

Cancun
WSJ
VV - Amelia?


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 16, 2008)

Hra
Sbp
Wsj


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 16, 2008)

Steamboat, Co


----------



## jarta (Mar 16, 2008)

*Desert Willow Timeshares Now Available for Purchase?*

I was told last week by a Starwood employee that some limited inventory for Desert Willow was released for sale about a month ago with the first use in 2010.  I was not given specific information about pricing at Desert Willow - other than LagunaMar (Cancun) was supposed to be a "better deal."

Two bedroom lockoffs at LagunaMar were quoted as selling this January at $38,950 for Platinum floating use weeks starting in 2009.  So, I guess Desert Willow is higher than that.

And, I was told that a price increase was imminent for LagunaMar.  But that may have been developer BS.  I have no way of really knowing.  The reason I inquired is I am interested in a retro of a unit I recently purchased on the secondary market.   ...   eom


----------



## grgs (Mar 16, 2008)

jarta said:


> I was told last week by a Starwood employee that some limited inventory for Desert Willow was released for sale about a month ago with the first use in 2010.  I was not given specific information about pricing at Desert Willow - other than LagunaMar (Cancun) was supposed to be a "better deal."
> 
> Two bedroom lockoffs at LagunaMar were quoted as selling this January at $38,950 for Platinum floating use weeks starting in 2009.  So, I guess Desert Willow is higher than that.



Westin Desert Willow pricing as of Jan. 2008 (all 2 bd LOs)

Platinum 1-21 50-52
$38,900.00 ($25,300.00 EOY)
148,100 SOs
72,000 SPs
$1,492.00 mf 
$796.00 mf EOY

Gold 22-27 36-49
$27,900.00 ($18,200.00 EOY)
81,000 SOs
48,000 SPs

Silver 28-35
$18,900.00 ($12,300.00 EOY)
56,300 SOs
23,500 SPs

Glorian


----------



## DNRDNI (Mar 16, 2008)

*Lagunamar*

Sat through the Lagunamar presentation at Kierland a few weeks back.

$12,900 EOY Studio 1BR/67,100 Staroptions
$19,900 EY Studio 1 BR/67,100 Staroptions

FYI.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 17, 2008)

Found this on Steamboat posted about 2 weeks ago:

EY:
3BR - Mountain side Platinum+ $89,900 196,900 SO
3BR - Mountain side Platinum $41,900 125,000 SO
3BR - Mountain side Silver $29,900 57,700 SO
3BR - Mountain side Christmas $99,900 196,900 SO
3BR - Mountain side New Years $119,900 196,900 SO

3BR Valley Side Platinum+ $79,900 196,900 SO
3BR Valley Side Platinum $36,900 125,000 SO
3BR Valley Side Silver $24,900 57,700 SO
3BR Valley Side Christmas $89,900 196,900 SO
3BR Valley Side New Years $99,900 196,900 SO

2BR Valley Side Platinum+ $55,900 148,100 SO
2BR Valley Side Platinum $29,900 95,700 SO
2BR Valley Side Silver $17,900 46,500 SO
2BR Valley Side Christmas $79,900 148,100 SO
2BR Valley Side New Years $89,900 148,100 SO


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2008)

*Current Developer Prices - from the horses mouth!*

Click on the link, then click on the new window, to make it larger.

Harborside Resort Atlantis

Sheraton Broadway Plantation

Sheraton PGA Resort

Sheraton Steamboat Resort Villas

Sheraton Vistana Resort

Sheraton Vistana Villages Amelia, Key West & St. Augustine

Westin Desert Willows

Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort Villas

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North

Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas

Westin St. John Bay Vista

Westin St. John Hill Phase I

Westin St. John - Hill Phase II


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2008)

I decided to post the prices here and keep a lower profile  - eventually it will be a sticky.


----------



## DMSTWO (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Denise, great post. 

Does anybody know what all the abbreviations mean on the VV price chart?

For Example: Lockoff AP-AL/EP-EL-OP-OL


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 17, 2008)

Great data Denise - when you say 'horse's mouth' - does this mean SVO Sales - that is the same format as files I got from JJ.

They really have all those WSJ VG units for sale? (they are selling units for 3x resale...)
What about WKORV?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi David - I was forwarded an email with those files attached, and my source got it from Starwood.  There was no file for WKORV, so I am assuming that nothing is available right now, or maybe not enough inventory to actively market it?  

Someone just pointed out to me that the WSJ info. doesn't reflect the recently  updated Staroptions.  If anyone gets an updated sales sheet, please email it to me.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2008)

DMSTWO said:


> Thanks Denise, great post.



Thanks!


----------



## igirl (Mar 19, 2008)

*RE: Current Developer Prices - from the horses mouth!*

We just got back from Princeville Kauai and bought a new, under construction EOY plan.  $1,000 more than the price on the posted pricing here of $34,900.

After returning home (having never even looked at timeshares before) I went online and looked at the competition and overall market.  So many places going for pennies on the dollar, devaluing of points, even found out that while the pitch indicated all ocean views, all they were selling were parking lot views (island view).  They tried to tell us we would have the premier rating among owners due to our location, but didn't mention there are several levels up you have to buy to truly get premium/Elite status - The Starwood deal is not so great afterall...

We're sending in our cancellation notice.      Thanks for the FAQ

>>>While you are still in the rescission period, you should rescind - a completely legal way to get out of your contract & get your deposit back. Be sure you follow the directions in your sales packet EXACTLY and within the time limit stated in the instructions. Then you can do your homework and make a decision without any pressure. If you decide you want the original deal after all, it will still be available next week, next month, and probably even next year, and you can negotiate a better deal that you will be comfortable with!<<<


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2008)

Smart Move!  (And Welcome!)  

When you get your rescission all taken care of, come back and talk timeshare with us - there are lots of great deals on the resale market with NO PRESSURE to buy!


----------



## SDKath (Mar 19, 2008)

In defense of WPORV -- I don't think they are selling "parking lot view".  Kauai is spectacular and their IV is nicer than most OVs elsewhere in the world.  That said, I agree that you should rescind and consider your options like resale purchase with a retro of a resale unit or even an "upgrade" somewhere.

Since WPORV has only 1 view category, it should be ok to trade in with StarOptions (unlike WKORV, where SOs get you only a guaranteed true parking lot view!).  So you may consider buying elsewhere and then using your SOs to trade into WPORV when you feel the need to go

Katherine


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 20, 2008)

The PLV comment about WPORV is not correct - in most cases the villas float weeks 1-50 (unless peope buy fix/fix and pay a large premium), and they all have the same view-type (IV). In looking at the resort layout - I do not see any that are overloking a parking lot. All parking is at the entrance to the resort, and the building angle away form the parking.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone know what the 1BR EY OV WKORV N costs from Starwood direct?  Thank you!  Katherine


----------



## grgs (Mar 21, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Anyone know what the 1BR EY OV WKORV N costs from Starwood direct?  Thank you!  Katherine



I believe they only sell the 2 bd LO there.

Glorian


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2008)

Only 1Bd's are at WKORV.
WKORVN and WPORV are all 2Bd LOs.
When I asked a SVO salesperson why no 1Bds - they said because they do not have to...


----------



## SDKath (Mar 21, 2008)

What do they do with the Studio side when they sell the 1BR at WKORV??  Rent them?

No 1BR at WMH, Steamboat, or WDW either....  Looks like a trend.  K


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 21, 2008)

Doesn't WKORV have some stand-alone 1 bdms?


----------



## twz (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep, WKORV has some standalone 1 BRs.  We're usually in Building 3 and I think there are four (two on each side) of the hallway.


----------



## chermmian (Mar 23, 2008)

I just attended a timeshare sales presentation at Myrtle Beach, Broadway at the BEach and the price for a 2 bed room lock off was $2000 MORE than the price listed above, dated the same day we were given the presentation. .  They offered us a one day $100,000 bonus star point if we bought that day.  Is that a normal offer?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi chermmian!  Welcome to TUG!   

Am I correct in assuming you didn't buy from the developer?  There are some great deals available on the resale market for a fraction of the price, and I hope you will do a little homework before you decide to buy from the developer.  

If you did buy from the developer I strongly urge you to rescind following the instructions in your sales packet *exactly* - this is a totally legal way to get out of the sale and get your money back in full.  Then you can take your time and make a purchase on your own terms.

BTW - The ONE DAY offer is available EVERY DAY....

For lots more info. about how Starwood works - see the FAQ at the top of the board.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 24, 2008)

chermmian said:


> They offered us a one day $100,000 bonus star point if we bought that day.  Is that a normal offer?



I'm sure it was just a typo, but you realize it's not a *$*100,000 StarPoint bonus, but a 100,000 StarPoint bonus.  What FlyerTalkers consider to be a good exchange on StarPoints is 3.5 cents per StarPoint or $3500 for 100k StarPoints. You could get significantly more or less value from your StarPoints depending on how you used them, however note that the best values tend to be at the lower category hotels. 

For instance, with 100,000 StarPoints, you can get up to 50 free nights in a Category 1 hotel.  If the normal rate for the hotel is $100/night, then the value is $5000. which is a great return on StarPoints.  The problem is how often do you want to stay at the Four Points Saginaw? 

But if you want to stay at a swanky Category 7 hotel, you can only get 2-3 nights for the same 100k StarPoints.   So if you stay at the St. Regis NYC, which retails for $850/night, then your 100k StarPoints were only worth $2550, which is a crappy return and half the value of the Cat. 1 hotel. 

If, like most people, you'd gravitate towards the Cat. 4-5 hotels, I've found the retail value is around $3500.  But note that you have to stay at least 5 nights to get the best return because the 5th night free deal really helps add value. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 24, 2008)

LisaRex:  Just a reminder that if you reserve 4 nights, the 5th night is free; so that calculation has to be recalculated when that happens


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 24, 2008)

DeniseM:  When are you in Kauai?  We are there in July


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 24, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> LisaRex:  Just a reminder that if you reserve 4 nights, the 5th night is free; so that calculation has to be recalculated when that happens



I did include that in my calculations.  Note that Starwood doesn't offer 5th night free on Cat. 1 or 2.  And at 30-30k StarPoints per night for a Cat. 7, you don't reach the 4 night threshhold with 100k points. 

The actual breakdown for 100k StarPoints is: 

33-50 nights in Cat. 1 (3k per night weekend; 2k per night weekday; no 5th night free)
25-33 nights in Cat. 2 (4k per weekend; 3k per weekday; no 5th night free)
17 nights in Cat. 3 (7k per night; 28k for 5 nights)
12 nights in Cat. 4 (40k for 5 nights; 10k per night)
7-10 nights in Cat. 5, depending on season (48-65k for 5 nights + 12-16k per night)
4-6 nights in Cat. 6 (80-100k for 5 nights + 20-25k per night)
2-3 nights in Cat. 7 (30-35k per night; insufficent points for 5 nights (120-140k) 

Examples of how someone could use 100k points: 

10 nights at Westin Aruba, Category 5 hotel for travel dates 10/3-10/10/08 (off season).  Rack rate for a regular ocean view king size room is $240 night.  $240 x 10 nights is a $2400 value.  

7 nights at Westin Aruba, Category 5 hotel, for travel dates 12/21-12/28/08 (high season).  Rack rate for a regular room jumps to $589/night.  $589 x 7 = $4123 value.

12 nights at the Swan in Orlando, Category 4 for travel dates in June. Average nightly rate is $334/night.  $334 x 12 = $4000.  

So it's important to realize how the value of 100k StarPoints can swing, depending on the category and travel dates.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 24, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> What FlyerTalkers consider to be a good exchange on StarPoints is 3.5 cents per StarPoint or $3500 for 100k StarPoints.



Isn't 3.5 cents per SP what SPG sells them for?


----------



## chermmian (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks so much Denise and Lisa for the advice and stats on how to use star points.  I did type wrong and meant 100K.  I DID NOT buy from the developer as I do feel that resale is probably the way to go. I own at Vacation Village for the past 12 years and was interesed in how Sheraton's system works.  I did buy the Exployer Package, but then cancelled it a few days later when I looked at the details more.  For total $2495 I would get another four day stay and , eventually, 60,000 star points and then  if I bought at that next stay, up to 10% of this explorer package price would be applied towards the purchase price.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 24, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> Isn't 3.5 cents per SP what SPG sells them for?



Yes.  However, most folks don't buy them but accrue them for spending or staying at Starwood.   So 3.5 cents per point is a pretty good rate.

ETA: Though now that you mention it, if I planned to go during a holiday week at a great resort, it might actually make sense to buy the StarPoints and use them in lieu of cash.


----------



## teejay (May 15, 2012)

*Updated Developer Pricing*

Is it possible to update this thread to post current pricing?  Is that information available?


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2012)

teejay said:


> Is it possible to update this thread to post current pricing?  Is that information available?



Most resorts aren't in active sales - which resort are you looking at?


----------



## Passepartout (May 15, 2012)

Why would TUGgers give a rats behind about developer pricing? We buy resale!

Jim


----------



## bizaro86 (May 15, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> Yes.  However, most folks don't buy them but accrue them for spending or staying at Starwood.   So 3.5 cents per point is a pretty good rate.
> 
> ETA: Though now that you mention it, *if I planned to go during a holiday week at a great resort, it might actually make sense to buy the StarPoints and use them in lieu of cash.*



I've done that. Most recently was Le Meridien Khao Lak on the beach in Thailand at New Years. Buying a bunch of points to get the "free" nights was considerably cheaper than paying for that hotel or anything comparable.


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2012)

Please note that this thread is from *2008*.


----------



## jarta (May 15, 2012)

Never mind.   Emily Litella


----------



## teejay (May 17, 2012)

*Update Developer Pricing*

Am considering buying a week to retro my resale week and obtain 5 star elite status.  Considering Maui, Kauai, Scottsdale, or Palm Desert.


----------



## YYJMSP (May 17, 2012)

teejay said:


> Am considering buying a week to retro my resale week and obtain 5 star elite status.  Considering Maui, Kauai, Scottsdale, or Palm Desert.



To retro your resale week in the most economical way, you're looking at a new developer purchase of at least $20K -- probably a EOY Westin Desert Willow if those are the locations you're intersted in.  The Hawaii locations require a minimum $40K developer purchase to retro a week, and I don't think Scottsdale has any active developer unit sales.

To get to 5 Star Elite in the most economical way, you're looking at purchasing a resale week and then purchasing a new $20K developer unit to retro that resale week.  Repeat until you have enough StarOptions to qualify for elite status.  Best case scenario, you retro weeks worth 148K SOs and purchase EOY developer weeks worth 148K SOs every-other-year, which means 3 sets of purchases.

If you're starting from scratch (i.e. you just have the one resale week so far), you're realistically looking at ~$75K up-front, and another $8K/year in MFs, and you'll have ~6 weeks of units to use up each year.

So, first question, why do you want to get to 5 Star Elite?


----------



## teejay (May 18, 2012)

*Update Developer Pricing*

I am currently a four star elite and have a resale with 148,000 staroptions.  I am one week away from becoming a 5 star elite.  I travel for business and frequently stay at Starwood properties, however, I have been unable to qualify for platinum status.  I was thinking that a EOY in the desert is the less expensive way to go, but wanted to explore other options for comparison.


----------



## YYJMSP (May 18, 2012)

teejay said:


> I am currently a four star elite and have a resale with 148,000 staroptions.  I am one week away from becoming a 5 star elite.  I travel for business and frequently stay at Starwood properties, however, I have been unable to qualify for platinum status.  I was thinking that a EOY in the desert is the less expensive way to go, but wanted to explore other options for comparison.



Sorry, didnt' realize that you were already most of the way there.

Depending on where you're at with your SOs, you might need as little as an EOY plus your retro unit, or you might need as much as 2 full 148K units.

I think WDW and WLR are both in the $35K range for an annual platinum season unit, and around $20K for an EOY unit.


----------



## jarta (May 18, 2012)

teejay said:


> I am currently a four star elite and have a resale with 148,000 staroptions.  I am one week away from becoming a 5 star elite.  I travel for business and frequently stay at Starwood properties, however, I have been unable to qualify for platinum status.  I was thinking that a EOY in the desert is the less expensive way to go, but wanted to explore other options for comparison.



I believe the best option is a Plat 2-br EOY WDW in Palm Desert or a similar unit at Lagunamar in Cancun. Both cost around $21.5K. Both convert to SPG Starpoints at 72K EOY. With 5 Star Elite bonus you'd get 79.2K points. 

Lagunamar has a $1,250 MF - half each year. WDW is around $1,600. Depends if you want to stay in the US or fly to Mexico. Both are nice resorts.  Salty


----------



## roar28 (Feb 20, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Click on the link, then click on the new window, to make it larger.
> 
> Harborside Resort Atlantis
> 
> ...



Would you happen by any chance to have seen an updated developer price list for the SVN located in CA, AZ, and SC?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2014)

roar28 said:


> Would you happen by any chance to have seen an updated developer price list for the SVN located in CA, AZ, and SC?



Except for Westin Desert Willow, resorts in those states aren't in active sales, so I doubt if there are price sheets.  They are just selling individual units that they take back through foreclosures, etc.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 20, 2014)

I know as of 2 years ago, they were still in active sales at SBP Palmetto. I don't know if that is still the case.  Unfortunately none of the units get 148,000.  The closest is the 3 br l/o platinum at 125,000 SO's


----------



## roar28 (Feb 21, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Except for Westin Desert Willow, resorts in those states aren't in active sales, so I doubt if there are price sheets.  They are just selling individual units that they take back through foreclosures, etc.



To your knowledge, are there anymore SVN properties in Active Sales to retro a resale week?


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 21, 2014)

roar28 said:


> To your knowledge, are there anymore SVN properties in Active Sales to retro a resale week?



If you are doing this then the best plan is to call your salesperson and find out from them what Unit they will take as trade in. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater (Feb 22, 2014)

roar28 said:


> To your knowledge, are there anymore SVN properties in Active Sales to retro a resale week?


 
I believe SBP, SVV, and WSJ are in active sales.


----------

